# Shades of blue: Baby pictures!



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like I've got three babies. . . And each one is a different shade of blue! I was hoping for some marked ones, to tell the truth. :roll:










Babies courtesy of this fine blue rex lady:









I'm hoping to improve the wave in their coat. The female has very little curl left on her, but her husband had nice curls.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww  I love blues


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute! I didn't know blues could vary that much!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

That one(middle) looks more black then blue though.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree, I'd be surprised if the middle baby was a blue!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm 95% sure it's gonna be super dark blue.  But I wouldn't be surprised if it was black.

they're each a slightly different shade, it's harder to see in the pic, than it is to see irl. x)
We'll see in a few days!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That middle one has got to be black.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Although it would be cool to have three degrees of blue  They are very pretty


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Any updated pictures?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

LOOK AT THOSE BIG BASTARDS. 
MYSTERY SOLVED. OMG I'M EXCITED! 8D
(and yes, the black just has some hay-dust on him)

The black one is plain ole rex. Solid black, BEAUTIFUL and huge!
The other two? FUZZIES. :3
I think they're back or blue splashed fuzzies, but they're almost certainly black splashed, because I'm 99% positive their father didn't carry blue. I also know for sure which one is the father now, because he's a fuzzy. HOORAY. New pics soon! :>

This pic if like 3-4 days old. The black one has it's baby-fur all grown in now. It's super nice and sleek.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

On mice who are both splashed and fuzzy, you often can't tell the difference between black and blue. They're very cute!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I love fuzzies!


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

why do you think they are splashed? They don't look splashed at all.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

They all look black to me.


----------

